# Failing Bolt Drive - How to add 8TB 3.5 EXT. and Keep Recordings



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

I have a 4-tuner Bolt that I upgraded with a 4TB Seagate internal drive in March of 2017. This past month it had two episodes of not working with all four LED's flashing. Both times I rebooted and it continues to work for now. The drive is approximately 50% full.

I would like to install an Ext. 8TB 3.5" drive using MFSR to expand it using Sata-Sata connections. I want to keep all of the recordings/etc. if possible.

I would like to have a forum expert recommend to me a process for this if possible, with the inherent risks if any. Once I have the process identified I feel confident that I can do it.

Thanks for any help provided!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MSFR is not for copying drive images, it is used to expand the new image created by the Bolt from 3TB to the max available space. If you are going to use MSFR, then it would be starting anew.

If the current drive is failing, then copying would also copy all the errors and cause the same issues. In addition, the shows may be corrupted in some way and it can become unwatchable. You can copy the drive, at the risk of losing shows/settings, using MFSTools 3.x.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jetcobra said:


> I have a 4-tuner Bolt that I upgraded with a 4TB Seagate internal drive in March of 2017. This past month it had two episodes of not working with all four LED's flashing. Both times I rebooted and it continues to work for now. The drive is approximately 50% full.
> 
> I would like to install an Ext. 8TB 3.5" drive using MFSR to expand it using Sata-Sata connections. I want to keep all of the recordings/etc. if possible.
> 
> ...


You can use the instructions in the DIY 10TB Roamio thread to make the 8TB drive from your original drive and and save your recordings.

However, the caveat that ThAbtO stated still applies.


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

jmbach said:


> You can use the instructions in the DIY 10TB Roamio thread to make the 8TB drive from your original drive and and save your recordings.
> 
> However, the caveat that ThAbtO stated still applies.


Before Cloning should I do anything to 'check' the current 4TB internal drive? If so what should I use? Also is the Sabrent dual dock with standalone cloning the best one to use?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jetcobra said:


> Before Cloning should I do anything to 'check' the current 4TB internal drive? If so what should I use? Also is the Sabrent dual dock with standalone cloning the best one to use?


That dock would be fine. If the cloning process does not complete, then that usually means that there is a bad spot on the drive and I would run the manufacturer's non destructive diagnostic on the drive.

On the clone, I would have it first boot up in the TiVo and have it connect to the TiVo servers twice. The run a KS 58 followed by two connections again to the TiVo servers. After that, I would the start expanding the drive.


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

jmbach said:


> That dock would be fine. If the cloning process does not complete, then that usually means that there is a bad spot on the drive and I would run the manufacturer's non destructive diagnostic on the drive.
> 
> On the clone, I would have it first boot up in the TiVo and have it connect to the TiVo servers twice. The run a KS 58 followed by two connections again to the TiVo servers. After that, I would the start expanding the drive.


Thanks - after I gather all of the pieces and run everything I will report back my results.


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

jmbach said:


> You can use the instructions in the DIY 10TB Roamio thread to make the 8TB drive from your original drive and and save your recordings.
> 
> However, the caveat that ThAbtO stated still applies.


One more question - I do not see the caveat from ThAbtO in the DIY thread. Where do I find this?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jetcobra said:


> One more question - I do not see the caveat from ThAbtO in the DIY thread. Where do I find this?


This is the caveat.



ThAbtO said:


> If the current drive is failing, then copying would also copy all the errors and cause the same issues. In addition, the shows may be corrupted in some way and it can become unwatchable. You can copy the drive, at the risk of losing shows/settings, using MFSTools 3.x.


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

jmbach said:


> This is the caveat.


Thanks much - did not look at my own thread. So far I have had no other indications the the 4TB drive is about to fail. I have made several forced connections to TIVO and we have watched a lot of recordings with no problems. Should I run KS 58 before doing the clone?


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

Also would a WD Elements 8TB external drive be as good as a WD Easystore 8TB?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jetcobra said:


> Also would a WD Elements 8TB external drive be as good as a WD Easystore 8TB?


I do not know that answer.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

jetcobra said:


> Also would a WD Elements 8TB external drive be as good as a WD Easystore 8TB?


I've been running a white label WD drive from a WD Easystore 8TB in my Roamio OTA for 23 months.


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

Thank you - I have ordered the Easystore 8TB so should be able to start the process next week.


----------

